# Converting PDF files for MP4



## barreloffun (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah i have been trying to but some ebook PDF files on my MP4, n the device wont read em...does anyone now what kind of files i need to convert the PDF into to put them on a MP4...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

May you can do it here.
http://media-convert.com/convert/

You may need to convert to another format first and then convert that format to MP4.


----------

